#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Evenement Solace 9.9.2016 Amsterdam!!(gratis entree aanmelding verplicht)

## umm sohaib

Assalamoe alaykoem wa rahmatullahi wa barakatoehoe

'Geen enkele moslima zou alleen door problemen moeten gaan'.

Dit is het motto van solace Nederland, geen enkele moslima, of zij nu net bekeerd is of al vele jaren als moslima door het leven gaat zou alleen haar problemen op hoeven te lossen.

Solace is in 2010 opgericht door een groep zusters uit het verenigd koninkrijk. Zij constateerde dat de huidige hulpverlening onvoldoende inspeelt op de behoefte en de noden van deze groep zusters.

Solace Nederland bied psychosociale/maatschappelijke en religieuze hulpverlening aan bekeerde zusters in moeilijkheden. De hulpvragen zijn enorm uitgebreid, van eenzaamheid tot huwelijksproblematiek en van problemen in de opvoeding tot verslaving, en alles ertussenin. Solace is er voor elke zuster in moeilijkheden, of zij nou net bekeerd is, of al vele jaren als moslima haar leven leidt!

Sinds haar oprichting heeft solace meer dan 500 zusters wereldwijd geholpen met haar problemen en dit aantal blijft maar stijgen. Door het enorm aantal noodkreten hebben wij besloten om onze services aan te gaan bieden in Nederland en Belgi. 

Om dit te vieren zullen wij op 9 Oktober een evenement organiseren in zaal de diamant te Amsterdam. Het belooft een informatieve maar vooral ook gezellige dag te worden, met spreeksters uit binnen en buitenland, discussies, kraampjes en niet te vergeten een gratis uitgebreide lunch.

Kom ook naar dit super evenement en geef je op door een email te sturen naar [email protected]

Vergeet niet onze Facebook pagina te liken!

https://m.facebook.com/home.php?_rdr

Voor meer informatie, kijk dan op Solace | Nederland of Home.

Wij hopen jullie allen op 9 Oktober te mogen verwelkomen

Jazakillahoe ghairan

Solace Nederland

----------

